# Caitlynn and River



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great Job, and congrats to Caitlyn!! She did a super job!! River looks great too! I bet you are super proud!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That was wonderful  Congratulations!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovely little girl, lovely dog and lovely team. Congrats to them on a beautiful performance.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, that is just too cute!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG... I think my heart just swelled with pride... and she's not even my daughter..lol
You must be just busting your buttons there Mom.. You know one of the two most moving performances for me watching happened there. There was a blind young lady showing her dog the year Titan was in Novice. I remember watching and thinking WOW... I think we were all in tears the entire time and they did amazing!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish you would post this in the main section. Evetyone should have a chance to see and enjoy it. It's just wonderful !!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, what an amazing job they did!!!

That was just so sweet and so touching. What a lovely memory you've captured.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am with Michelle, happy tears! I am so proud of both of them!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> I wish you would post this in the main section. Evetyone should have a chance to see and enjoy it. It's just wonderful !!!


Ok, I did.  Thanks everyone for your kind words. I still get teary eyed when I watch it!


----------

